# Disabling the Servotronic function in the Phaeton



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Servotronic Relay*

Hi, 
I've enjoyed reading these posts over the last few weeks and I'm in the process of buying a Phaeton now. I have a question though about the steering. 
I did do the overnight test drive and was not really pleased with how light the steering feel is. I've been a BWM driver for most of the last 20 years and I really like the "meaty" feeling I get from having less assist when steering. 
I said that I've been a BMW driver for most of the last 20 years because in 2001 I bought an Audi Allroad. The steering in the Allroad was also very light. On an Allroad bulletin board, owners told how you could remove a relay (small silver box with a sticker that had a number on it, I think 612) located under the dashboard, directly below the steering column and "firm up" the assist. I did this and it was great. I think the relay had something to do with increasing the assist at lower speeds, but I'm not sure. 
To get to the point, does anyone know if the Phaeton operates the same way? If a relay could be removed, would the steering be a little less assisted? 
Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

then you obviously owned pre 96 bmw's because all the newer ones, even my M-Coupe do not have a meaty feeling to them, not sure about your question however, in sport mode the car seems to give the feedback you need to feel how well in control you are, but then this isn't a sports car by any stretch, nor could it ever be at 6000lbs


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (NiveK)*

I don't expect it to be a sports car, but I also don't expect it to be a Cadillac DeVille that I can steer with my pinky. I disagree with you completely about the pre 96 BMW's, my 04 645 is very meaty.


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (relliott)*

Yes, I agree. The steering is "floaty" comparted to my A8's, and even TL. I was oversteering for a while. I am now getting used to it. I believe at higher speeds it tightens up. After 400 miles I seem to be adapting to the car (if it isn't adapting to me).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (relliott)*

Ron:
The topic of steering feel has come up a few times before. Here's a link to an earlier discussion of the same topic: Phaeton steering "feel".
I had a Golf IV before the Phaeton, and for the first few days, I thought the Phaeton steering was very light, and the car had difficulty tracking a straight line. After about a week of driving the Phaeton, I adapted to the car, and now I think the steering is just fine, and the car travels in a straight line very well.
I think it's 99% a matter of just adapting to a different vehicle. Once the driver adapts, everything seems to be just fine.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:05 PM 11-18-2004_


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (PanEuropean)*

Michael, 
Shoot. I was kinda hoping you'd be the one to tell me which relay to pull! 







I'm just in awe of the posts you've made on this board. It almost makes me want to install the keyless starting on my own, but not quite. Anyway, thanks for the advice. 
Ron


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (relliott)*

I've pulled the servotronic relay's in ALL my Audi's....don't yet know if their is an actual servotronic relay or if VW's using "servotronic" as a description for variable computer controled power steering


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (mr.vw)*

The latter, I expect.
Michael


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (relliott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *relliott* »_Hi, 
I've enjoyed reading these posts over the last few weeks and I'm in the process of buying a Phaeton now. I have a question though about the steering. 
I did do the overnight test drive and was not really pleased with how light the steering feel is. I've been a BWM driver for most of the last 20 years and I really like the "meaty" feeling I get from having less assist when steering. 
I said that I've been a BMW driver for most of the last 20 years because in 2001 I bought an Audi Allroad. The steering in the Allroad was also very light. On an Allroad bulletin board, owners told how you could remove a relay (small silver box with a sticker that had a number on it, I think 612) located under the dashboard, directly below the steering column and "firm up" the assist. I did this and it was great. I think the relay had something to do with increasing the assist at lower speeds, but I'm not sure. 
To get to the point, does anyone know if the Phaeton operates the same way? If a relay could be removed, would the steering be a little less assisted? 
Thanks, 
Ron

I tend to agree with you regarding the steering being light. The '04 A8L has the same feel to me, (too light) although the '03 S8 was very good in my opinion.
When I first received my Phaeton I felt that when driving through a long road of switchback curves that the Phaeton did not feel quit right. It tended to wander.
At the 5K service I had the dealer check the front-end alignment and sure enough it was off. After resetting the alignment it made a noticeable difference in how the Phaeton performed on those switchback curves. The response became tighter and more predictable and something I could live with. (By the way, you're allowed a free alignment up to the first 5K service)
Personally, I'd like to see an increase of about 15% in the steering resistance. However, I have grown accustom to the feel after 14K miles and can hurry along with confidence now that I have mastered how the steering responds.
Maybe PanEuropean could let us know if we could program the extra resistance in through the VAG-COM settings rather than have to remove the relay.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (rmg2)*

That's on my list of questions to ask in Dresden.
Michael


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (PanEuropean)*

I can't wait to hear the answer ... it seems that it must be software. But if you all want to experience light steering, drive a 2005 Audi A6. I test drove one for fun and, having gotten used to the Phaeton, the A6 steering felt like an old GM car. Or a new one, for that matter. And this was the 4.2 with sport package, which I would have expected to at least have some feeling dialed in. But there was none.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (dtwphaeton)*

Well - I asked the question in Dresden, and the answer (from the technical staff) is that there is no adjustment possible via software for the amount of assist that Servotronic provides.
There is a bit more discussion of this topic at this thread: Phaeton W12 test drive
Michael


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, but I think the original question had nothing to do with software.It kind of "morphed" into a software question. If you're still there, could you ask them if it's like the Audi system and is there a relay that can be pulled to firm up the steering? 
Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (relliott)*

Hi Ron:
I'm sorry, but I did not read your post (above) until after I had left the factory.
I did have a look at the wiring diagram for the Servotronic system (attached to this post). I can't see any 'relay' in the circuit - just the Servotronic Control Module, which is component J236. I searched through the repair manual, trying to find information about the physical location of this module, but could not find any further information.
Hope the wiring diagram helps you - let us know how it goes.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (PanEuropean)*

Just a postscript: I wonder if the component that the Audi owners are referring to is, in fact, the control module for Servotronic on their cars, and they are just mixing up the nomenclature?
Perhaps the best way to find out would be to get a Servotronic wiring diagram for an Audi (as described in the original post, at the top of this thread), and see if there is substantial similarity with the wiring diagram for Servotronic on the Phaeton.
If it helps - I'm not entirely sure that Servotronic is 'basic' to the Phaeton. The product literature here in Europe (the prospectus for the vehicle) infers that all Phaetons come with Servotronic - what is described in the prospectus as 'electro-mechanical power assisted steering, speed dependent control', but the Bentley Repair manual for the Phaeton shows that there are two different disassembly procedures for Phaeton power steering systems - one for Phaetons with Servotronic (all North American cars), and one for Phaetons without Servotronic.
Good luck...
Michael


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (PanEuropean)*

That's very possible. Michael, if you're ever under the dashboard, under the steering wheel on your Phaeton and you see a little silver box with a sticker on it that says J236, let me know. This is how it was on my Audi, however the number was 636 or something else, I don't remember. All I did was pull this little 636 box out and Viola! BMW-like steering. It was great. Thanks, Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (relliott)*

Ron:
I think I found the information you were looking for, concerning Servotronic. It appears that the Phaeton does have a *J236* module in it. I don't know exactly where this module is located - I suspect perhaps the right front footwell relay holder - but I don't think you will need to get access to the module itself to disable the Servotronic function.
As you can see from the attached wiring diagram, this module is supplied with power from fuse 70. My guess is that if you just pull fuse 70, you will disable the Servotronic. I have not tried this, and I usually don't fool around with stuff that affects the running gear of the car, so you will need to do your own due diligence before pulling the fuse. It sounds, though, like you know more about this than I do, as a result of your experience with your Audi.
Michael
*Description of Phaeton Servotronic Function*








*Excerpt from Servotronic Wiring Diagram*
_To download the complete diagram, click on the attachment link at the bottom of this post._


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (PanEuropean)*

Ron,
Please be a guinea pig and report back on this! Sounds interesting.
Glen


----------



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (WISVW)*

Does anyone know if I can do this in my 2005 A4 (B7)
thanks


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (PanEuropean)*

Michael...
In the Audi product, the "servotronic" was controled by a simple relay.
Pulling that relay in the fuse panel would allow the car to revert back to the European "sport" non boosted power steering mode....on the Phaeton...I'll bet pulling the fuse and disabling the module would also screw up the other systems in the car...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (mr.vw)*

Mark:
What is the basis for your thought, above?
Michael


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
from what I've seen...too many systems tied together...ESP, ASR, 4-motion all relay on input from everything from ABS sensor's to wheel angle sensor's...servotronic is speed sensetive...I'll have to dig deeper....but I think that pulling the fuse may throw off more than the servotronic


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Servotronic Relay (mr.vw)*

Hi Mark:
OK, I will be interested to see what you come up with as a result of your digging.
Michael


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Did it.*

Hi Michael, 
Thanks for this. I didn't get an e-mail to let me know that this topic was reopened, so I'm glad I caught this. (by chance) 
Well, it's just a 5A fuse. I thought that 5A wouldn't cover many systems, so I took a chance. That was it! But now, unlike the Audi, it reminds me of a cement truck. I may stop lifting weights if I keep it this way. I'll drive it around for a while and let everyone know how good or bad it is. 
Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Did it. (relliott)*

Ah. So it sounds like what happens when you pull the fuse is that the system reverts to its "least assisted" setting, is that correct? As for the fuse - from looking at the wiring diagram above, it appears that fuse only supplies power to the Servotronic function, nothing else.
Michael
PS: Next time you take the car in for service, be sure to tell them that you did pull the fuse, otherwise, the tech may spend quite a bit of time troubleshooting the Servotronic system. The Phaeton will record a fault code indicating that there is no power supply to the Servotronic system - if the tech knows ahead of time that this was something you did, then he or she will just clear the fault code and not spend any more time on it.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:49 PM 3-5-2005_


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Did it. (PanEuropean)*

Exactly, although it doesn't feel as though it's being "assisted" at all. And thanks for the heads up when I take it in for service. I have had an "airbag fault" for the past two months so I guess it's about time. 
Thanks, 
Ron


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*It's great! But one more thing....*

Wow. After having driven the car for a day, I've got to say it's transformed. No more steering and correcting, I know EXACTLY where the car is going now. It feels much more connected to my inputs and doesn't require small corrections at speed. A real driver's car. 
However...the steering effort is a bit much in parking situations. Since VW has so many switches and gadgets on the Phaeton and since the Servotronic seems to be controlled by something electronic, am I being naive in thinking that some sort of "dimmer" switch could be fitted to the car to control the amount of assist the Servotronic gives? And if a dimmer switch is not possible, how about just an on/off switch so that you can turn it on when you park, turn it off when you're driving? (I could just take the fuse out and put it in, but what a pain) 
As an addendum, I have to say I was delighted (but not surprised) when I went to pull fuse 70 and found a beautifully damped door under the steering wheel for the fuses. VW must be losing a great deal of money on this car what with all the little quality touches it has on it. Either VW is losing money or other car makers are very cheap in what they put on their cars!


----------



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (relliott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *relliott* »_ Since VW has so many switches and gadgets on the Phaeton and since the Servotronic seems to be controlled by something electronic, am I being naive in thinking that some sort of "dimmer" switch could be fitted to the car to control the amount of assist the Servotronic gives? And if a dimmer switch is not possible, how about just an on/off switch so that you can turn it on when you park, turn it off when you're driving? (I could just take the fuse out and put it in, but what a pain) 

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec35.shtml
here is something about a switch on an audi a6.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (taygeorge5288)*

Hi Taylor:
Thanks a lot for posting that link. I'll try to check into the software side of things, to see if there is a way of varying the amount of assistance provided by using a diagnostic scan tool such as a VAG-COM or a VAS 5051 or 5052. The statement in the illustration below that reads "The...curve has been... adjusted to the vehicle character..." suggests that it could be modified through software.
My guess is that what some Phaeton owners want to do is to push the blue line outwards from the center, so it parallels the yellow and red lines - in other words, diminish the aggressive onset of the Servotronic assist at lower speeds.
Michael
*Servotronic Assist Levels - by vehicle speed*


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (PanEuropean)*

hmm, reminds me of a mod you could do on previous generation Audi's...a pot or switch was put "in line" with the fuse...servotronic could be shut of or varied...have to look and find my notes..


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (PanEuropean)*

new Jetta with electronic power steering has 4 default levals...all can be set with a Vag com
You can go from stock to stiffer or easier effort for the older driver who don't want need the extra effort..


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (mr.vw)*

Get a Jetta module and see if you can 'plug and play' on the Phaeton.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (Paldi)*

That sounds like a good idea. I wonder if the parts are interchangable? I'll put a post in the Jetta V forum and see if the folks there have any ideas.
Michael


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (PanEuropean)*

By the way, I'm still loving it and am more used to the higher effort now. In fact, I don't even notice anymore. Try pulling fuse 70 for a few days and post your impressions.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (Paldi)*

To be honest, I think it is simpler and easier for the driver to spend a few weeks getting used to the feel of the Servotronic function than it is to go to the trouble of disabling the Servotronic system. But, keep an open mind, that's just my opinion.
It might be of interest to find out if there is a way to adapt (calibrate) the Servotronic so as to reshape the assistance curve that is illustrated above, but that is not high on my list of priorities. I have a big list of things that I want to find out, and some are of higher priority than others. For example, what matters to me is how to use fog lights without low beam headlights, how to enable the rear fog, how to enable control of windows (up and down) from the key fob remote, how to increase the intensity of the front cabin dome light, how to calibrate the speedometer needle, how to enable TPMS on/off and spare tire monitoring directly from the infotainment screen, and how to disable the red panic button on the remote key fob, for those of us who have keyless start and normally drive with the key fob in our pockets.
Michael


----------



## relliott (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (PanEuropean)*

It's really not hard to take out fuse 70 for those who want to feel the difference. It took me 2 minutes. 1 minute to figure out where the fuses were and 1 minute to figure out which one fuse 70 was. 
Ron


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (PanEuropean)*

The majority of road test reviews on the Phaeton complain about "light" steering. I would hope that, like the new Passat, there will be a VAGCOM -selectable 4-position servotronic module in the 2007 refresh. Perhaps the steering effort could be a user-selected option as part of the selection menu for shock absorber firmness? I'd like to see that.



_Modified by Paldi at 7:04 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (Paldi)*

I test drove a new Jetta today (it is a very nice car*), and the technician who accompanied me on the test drive told me that the amount of steering assist on the new Jetta can also be adjusted using a diagnostic scan tool. I am not aware of any possibility of adjusting it on a Phaeton - I am pretty sure that if there was a way, our Touareg brethren would have found out about it by now. But, I will ask that question if I encounter anyone that I think might know the answer. It's a good question, thanks for suggesting it.
Michael
* If you have the possibility of getting a new Jetta as a service loaner next time you take a Phaeton in for service, I highly recommend you try out the new Jetta. It is quite different from the previous generation Jetta, very quiet - almost as quiet as a Phaeton once it is rolling at a steady speed - and all in all a very nice car, worth having a look at.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: It's great! But one more thing.... (PanEuropean)*

Jetta??? I didn't know Volkswagen made a car that small !!


----------



## rljones (Jan 1, 2005)

I pulled the fuse and like it much better than the stock setting. It is really not difficult to steer. Thanks, Ron and Michael, for this 'upgrade'.
To allow others in my family to have it both ways, I inserted a SPDT switch. I took the 5A fuse out, drilled out the wire that shorts the two terminals, stripped off some plastic from each edge and soldered a length of wire with the switch. In series with the switch is a RadioShack fuse holder (270-1213) that contains a 5A fuse. So, the old fuse functions as a removeable adapter for an external fuse and switch.
There is sufficient wire to permit the switch to just show past the closed fuse door immediately to the left of the steering column. (I didn't feel like permanently mounting the switch.)
So when parking, others in the family can flip the Servo on and then once going, turn it off.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (rljones)*

Hi Robert:
That's a very interesting strategy. I never considered the possibility that one driver may want a different amount of steering assist than another driver.
That would make quite a strong case in favor of VW providing some amount of control over the amount of Servotronic boost via the Front Information and Display Control Head. If they did it that way, then individual driver preferences for Servotronic would stored, the same way individual driver preferences for other functions controlled from that Central Control Screen (J523) are presently stored.
Michael


----------



## cwilson (Dec 17, 2005)

*"Over-assisted steering"*

Just about all of the Phaeton reviews I've seen say the steering is too light. I remember testing an S500 jellybean back in the mid-'90s and having the same reaction to that car. I was told it was a function of Mercedes going from recirculating ball to rack and pinion. My Phaeton's not scheduled to arrive until middle of the first week in January, and when it does I'll obviously be able to feel for myself. I'm curious about what others here think. I am also wondering whether the degree of assist can be electronically reduced. Given my druthers, I like a nice, heavy Teutonic steering feel.


_Modified by cwilson at 5:43 PM 12-24-2005_


----------



## Four Speed Fox (May 16, 2005)

If you want a heavy steering feel in your Phaeton, accelerate to 120mph.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (cwilson)*

My wide 275 40 19 tires solved that issue nicely. The lower air pressure and wider tire patch also combine nicely to increase low speed and mid speed steering effort. 
_Modified by Paldi at 7:08 PM 1-8-2006_


_Modified by Paldi at 5:09 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (PanEuropean)*

I have never understood the problem with the steering. It seems perfect to me. Even my salesman at my dealership spoke negatively about it but I didn't say anything. But I did think, "What is the matter with it"?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

The steering is great, just let a couple of psi out of the tires.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (cwilson)*

I run my front tires at 36psi and still find the steering to be a little on the light side. I have grown accustomed to the feel of the steering and now find it to be just fine. That process only took a few drives.
If you can keep the wheel steady, the Phaeton tracks straight. There is no play in the steering at all. 
However, having a little play in the steering would be nice on those days when my nervous hand twitch acts up.










_Modified by Spectral at 5:10 AM 12-25-2005_


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I'm expecting my new wide Bentley tires to solve that issue nicely. You might also lower the tire pressures some.
BTW, 275 40 19's on 9 inch wide wheels need less air pressure because they have more internal air volume than 255 45 18's on 8.5 inch wide wheels. So looking for a slightly softer ride even though the sidewalls are a little shorter at 4.3 inches than stockers are at 4.5 inches. 
The lower air pressure and wider tire patch should combine nicely to increase low speed steering effort. Has anyone in the automotive press said the Bentley GT has too light steering?









_Modified by Paldi at 10:15 PM 12-24-2005_

Good point. Please let us know how your new tires and wheels change your ride! I'm looking into doing something similar.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (cwilson)*

Welcome Cwilson,
Remember that you will be driving an almost six thousand pound luxury express not a 'canyon carver'. Compared to an M3 or other sport sedans out there the steering is a little light. Dial in a little camber and things change quickly. Unfortunately you will be on a first name basis at your local tire dealer very soon







. But the 'lightness' described by the media will be gone. I'm hard pressed to find anything I would want to change in the driving dynamics of this car and look forward to every time I take it for a drive. I hope your new purchase brings you as much pleasure as it does to other members on this forum


----------



## cwilson (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (Rowayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rowayton* »_Remember that you will be driving an almost six thousand pound luxury express not a 'canyon carver'

If I wanted a "canyon carver" I'd have bought one. I got the Phaeton for long trips on Interstates and other major highways. I'm going to have to feel it for myself, of course. I just remember how much I liked at Mercedes 560SEL's heavy feel, and how much I disliked the later S500's extremely light feel. So, we'll see.

_Quote »_Compared to an M3 or other sport sedans out there the steering is a little light. Dial in a little camber and things change quickly.

Wouldn't it be the caster I'd want to change? If I did this, I'd wonder what side effects there'd be. The following link leads me to think it might be bad for the suspension and/or the power steering system. http://www.yokohamatire.com/utmeasures.asp
In any case, the other thread's recommendation to pull the one fuse is interesting. I'm going to give that a shot and see which way I prefer.


_Modified by cwilson at 11:25 AM 12-26-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (cwilson)*

Wilson:
If I may make a suggestion: Leave the fuse as it is for about 3 weeks. If the steering still feels light to you after three weeks of driving, then pull it.
Many of us have commented that the steering felt light when we first got the car, but after a few weeks, it seems all of us have adapted to it, and forgot our original complaints. If you pull the fuse, it will make the steering heavier at low speeds (parking lot speeds), but it really won't make much of a difference at all above 30 MPH - hence my suggestion to just leave it alone for a few weeks, and see if you adapt to it, rather than making an intervention right away and forcing the car to adapt to you.
Michael


----------



## cwilson (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (PanEuropean)*

Good idea. I was planning on doing it that way anyhow.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (cwilson)*

Woops. You are correct. I ment caster not camber.
RB


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (cwilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwilson* »_Just about all of the Phaeton reviews I've seen say the steering is too light.... My Phaeton's not scheduled to arrive until middle of the first week in January, and when it does I'll obviously be able to feel for myself. I'm curious about what others here think. I am also wondering whether the degree of assist can be electronically reduced. Given my druthers, I like a nice, heavy Teutonic steering feel.

_Modified by cwilson at 5:43 PM 12-24-2005_

Many people have commented that the Phaeton's steering is "too light." I'm not sure what "too light" means. I think everyone is referring to steering effort.
I think I'm in a minority but I don't care for alot of steering effort. What I care about is how precise the car steers. I want every little steering action to translate into a directional change the same way, consistently, every time.
The Phaeton's steering is very precise, predictable, and responsive. The car goes where you want it to go - every time. It doesn't take much steering wheel effort or movement to make a significant directional change. It doesn't drift. I like that. It makes me feel safe. 
I drive at 100 mph and realize I have only one hand on the wheel because this car is so good and I'm too relaxed. I have to tell myself to put both hands on the wheel and be more careful.
Some people call the steering too light but I call it nimble. I love it.
As mentioned above, setting the tire at 36 psi increases steering effort and driving faster changes steering effort.


----------



## cwilson (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (iluvmcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvmcr* »_As mentioned above, setting the tire at 36 psi increases steering effort and driving faster changes steering effort.

What's the recommended tire pressure?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwilson* »_What's the recommended tire pressure?

It varies, depending on the engine fitted and the wheelbase of the car. The size and diameter of the tires will also affect the recommended pressure.
There is a sticker on the pillar that you see just to your right when you open the driver door (the forward face of the B pillar) that has the recommended tire pressures for North American cars printed on it. Outside of the North American Region, the recommended tire pressures can be found on a sticker inside the gas cap flap.
*Tire Pressure Sticker - North American Region*
(this is a sticker from a 2004 W12 Phaeton)


----------



## iluvmcr (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (cwilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwilson* »_
What's the recommended tire pressure?

36 psi is not recommended on the V8 North American Phaeton but my tires seemed to do well at that pressure. The steering definitely felt different - requiring more effort. I didn't really notice any unusual wear but I only kept them at that pressure for about 10,000 miles.
I went back to the pressures recommended on the door pillar.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (iluvmcr)*

*Archival Note:* Recent discussion ("Over-assisted Steering") appended onto end of earlier discussion of this same topic.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

Your MPGs suffer from low pressure in tires as a result of increase traction, etc. Not recommended $ wise, I run 43-48 and it's great.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Pulling fuse #70 and steering?*

Just in the last two days I've seen a couple posts about pulling fuse #70 and some affect that it has on steering.
Before I try this, someone please tell me more


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (mhoepfin)*

I did it just a few days ago. No ill affects whatsoever. I haven't seen much discussion on the topic myself.
Now the car simply has "heavy" (but yet still power assisted) steering. Feels like a Mercedes on the highway. From the first day I drove it, I felt like the steering was lighter than I would like it. Every Mercedes I've owned would firm-up the steering as soon as the car went over 10 MPH or so. 
That way, Mercedes built-in significant boost (on some models, almost as much as the Phaeton) while parking but yet still maintained good road feel at speed. The W123s and even the W140s had just the right mix of boost at parking lot speeds, and then what felt like none at highway speeds. My last MB was an S class and it was a little like the Phaeton, in that the steering seems a bit on the light side, but not nearly as much as the Phaeton.
CAVEAT >>> I AM NOT SUGGESTING THAT ANYONE ACTUALLY SHOULD DO THIS <<<
This is going to sound crazy, but I've been wondering if a person could fit a switch in place of the fuse (basically use a fuse to create a jack and and put the fuse in the line to the switch), so that way you could choose between "Sport steering" and "Shopping-day" steering. 
I removed the fuse with the car off and have never replaced it. I am unsure if switching back and forth while the car is on would be a very good idea. It would be handy nonetheless to be able to "select a mode" prior to turning the car on.
BASIS FOR MY MADNESS >>> 
I had a similar experience with a couple of GM vehicles. In 2002 I bought myself a 4x4 Silverado pickup and bought my wife a Tahoe. They were almost identical from the back of the front door forward. Same engine (5.3), transmission, etc. Dash, seats, steering wheel, everything was the same (sounds boring, I know) but the very interesting thing was that the Silverado's steering was just like the Phaeton's with the fuse out and the Tahoe's steering was like the Phaeton with the fuse in. The salesman we purchased the vehicles from told us that Tahoes are often sold to families who use them to haul kids around (just as mine was). For that reason, the steering is light so that a 5 foot 95 lbs lady can comfortably drive the vehicle. The Tahoe has since been replaced with a Volvo SUV (which was too small for my liking), and then with the new style Suburban which has the steering just right for a vehicle that size.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (mhoepfin)*

Paging Michael, Chris & Brent! 
Input needed before I go blow up my car tinkering within the fuse box.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (maverixz)*

Ask Fred Paldi - he did this. Pretty sure he put the fuse back after a bit. His arms got bigger no doubt.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (Jim_CT)*

Nope, not me. I don't pull fuses. I just light them...


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (357Sig)*

Would anyone on this forum ever consider pulling one's leg?


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (Paldi)*

I don't pull fuses either and I am commited to keeping my Phaeton just like it was when it came off the assembly line even when a few characteristics don't fit my preferences. However, the steering is too light for my preferences as many have expressed. I'm a risk averter, so I won't mess with pulling fuses or installing a switch to control steering assist. I'll just live with it as any vehicle is a package of strengths and weaknesses. The 1988 BMW 750iL I previosly owned also had servotronic steering like the Phaeton and it had a much better(heavier) feel. For those more adventurous, some of the 7 series forum members changed a resistor in the servotronic box to alter the steering feel. I would imagine someone with good electronics skills could do something similar with the Phaeton. Don't some of the newer BMW M -series have a means to alter steering assist through the I - drive or such? Maybe a variable resistor could be installed so that feel could be dialed in. 
I'll pass on the modification but I do believe it is doable and could be customized better than just disabling it by pullng the fuse. I just want to keep mine maintained as inexpensively as I can. 


_Modified by Jxander at 12:35 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (Jxander)*

I read somewhere that the controller for the steering on the Passat could have its characteristics altered using a VAG tool. There was speculation the thing would fit the Phaeton.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (Jxander)*

I get what you are saying. Please don't take anything that I'm saying as a signal that you should do it also. I'm just reporting to you my experience because this seems like the appropriate place to do so. And frankly, no one else on the planet would care.
With that said, I like the Phaeton much better with heavier steering.
My car has 70,000 miles on it and is completely out of warranty. So, I'm exposed regardless. There's no warranty to void, just me to make happy. I just figure I may has well have things the way I like them.
Anyway, no ill effects whatsoever..yet.


_Modified by 357Sig at 10:35 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (357Sig)*

By pulling the fuse it appears that you are turning off the controller for the speed sensitive power steering. That leaves you with the least possible assist(mechanically determined) designed into the system. If that feels good for all driving conditions than that's a plus. My only concern would be with that off would there be any negative electronic signals fed back into the system that would negatively impact other systems. That's not likely since you are not receiving any error codes or loss of function elsewhere. So the steering controller may only receive signals from the system rather than send them back. Keep us posted on your experiment. If it works well for a prolonged period, you may convert us all into "true believers" and many of us become fuse pullers.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (Jxander)*

Still no ill effects. I am liking it this way more with each passing day.
The effort required to steer the car is similar to a small car without power steering, except that the effort required is not greatly increased when the vehicle is stationary.
My wife drove the car the other day (only her third or fourth time). She didn't notice or even comment about the steering effort. The steering effort is completely in the realm of what could be considered on the heavy side of normal.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (357Sig)*

Sounds great.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (Jxander)*

I keep hoping Michael will weigh in here with some words of wisdom. I think he's really busy, since I don't see him posting much on the little stuff lately.
This morning I drove my father's E350 for about an hour on a round trip through town.
He snapped a bit at me because I kept trying to see at exactly what speed all the power steering boost goes away in that car. MB seems like they do not over boost the steering assist as much as they used to while the car is sitting still or moving very slowly. Some of my MB cars seemed like the steering was very light in a parking situation, but my father's car is not.
Nonetheless, fuse still out, I still like it. This will be my last post on the subject unless something remarkable happens as a result.


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (357Sig)*

Well, I just pulled fuse #70 this evening. The steering is just a little underboosted at parking lot speeds but is perfect on the road. Overall, I think this will be a permanent mod for me as the normal setting is overboosted for my tastes. 
I, too, will report back if anything odd happens but so, so good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Terry


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_Just in the last two days I've seen a couple posts about pulling fuse #70 and some affect that it has on steering.

I think that one of the posts that you are referring to is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) - it is this one: Servotronic Power Steering Assist - how it works, how to disable it.
The general consensus from discussion of this topic about 4 years ago is that new owners initially think that the steering is very light at slow speeds, but if they just live with it for about 200 miles of driving, they get used to it and eventually recognize the benefit of the variable level of assistance.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: "Over-assisted steering" (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Yet another more recent discussion appended to the end of the previously existing topic.


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Pulling fuse #70 and steering? (PanEuropean)*

Reporting back already:
Fuse re-installed, I went back to full assist. For me, there simply wasn't enough assist at low speeds when you consider that it is a luxury car. I don't want to muscle the wheel of a Phaeton.
On the road, it felt pretty close to perfect when Servotronic was disabled. Very firm, but not difficult to steer.
Regards,
Terry


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos and PDF re-hosted.

Michael


----------

